# Dunn Edwards vs Sherwin Williams vs Benjamin Moore



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Pick the top of the line from any one of them and paint away.:thumbsup:


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

^^^^
Yup
What he said


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

The top or near-top paints from any of those three will be fine. Certainly all their paints behave differently, but it is more a matter of preference than quality.

SirWired


----------



## just_another_guy (Jun 6, 2008)

thanks for the advise.... is it true that it will be harder to find BM paints for touching up later?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

just_another_guy said:


> ...is it true that it will be harder to find BM paints for touching up later?


Not any harder than it was to find them for the project in the first place


----------

